

Hey Paydirt: Your Site Works Just Fine in IE - jongalloway2
http://blog.reybango.com/2012/05/08/hey-paydirt-your-site-works-just-fine-in-ie/

======
marklindhout
This blog post is misleading. The non-support was specifically aimed at older
versions of IE.

And besides, IE has not proven the most reliable of partners, I totally get
their move. You never know when your phone's gonna be red hot with IE9
customers because Microsoft decided to update some obscure DLL which breaks
CSS line-height in em's or something...

------
bradleyland
There are a few replies here citing that the IE non-support was for older
versions, which got me thinking about these questions:

* Why is it that IE is judged based on versions that are years old, yet every other browser is judged by the latest release?

* If non-support is aimed at older versions of IE, why wasn't the author of this post able to register with a recent version of IE?

I can kind of answer the first one myself: IE is judged on old versions
because users persistently refuse to upgrade IE. The causes of this are widely
discussed, but the fact remains that far too many people using IE are using an
_old_ version.

That's a stereotype, which makes it pretty lazy thinking to reject IE
categorically. If IE works, why not allow it?

~~~
rhizome
1\. You've heard the saying, "once bitten, twice shy?" Well, that has been the
operative mechanism of developing for IE since, well, pretty much since it
came out in the mid-90s. People are just sick of trying.

2\. I'm guessing user-agent blocking.

------
rmason
I think that you're all wrong. The PayDirt crew was just using lack of support
for IE as a manufactured controversy designed to get publicity for their
startup.

They succeeded on all counts, just used one of the chapters in the ol' PR
playbook. Now all they have to do in a few weeks is remove the signup block
(since their code was built to be IE ready) and say hey now due to
overwhelming demand we now support IE. Which will get them another blast of
publicity ;<).

------
tmcw
Our clients who use IE use IE7: saying that IE9 support is IE support is
misleading.

